# Gather Your Thoughts



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is a thread to gather all your thoughts and make sense of them, if your like me and haven't already. 
What do you love by various composers?

Mozart: Piano Concertos
Beethoven: Late SQs; Symphonies.
Chopin: Nocturnes
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos
Strauss: Waltzes 
Mahler: Symphonies
Haydn: Piano Sonatas

That's a start. I'm looking for big categories vs individual pieces.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm refining my taste in Classical music.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Brahms: Piano Concertos
Mozart: Piano Concertos
Beethoven: Piano Concertos
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concertos
Ravel: Piano Concertos
Prokofiev: Piano Concertos
Poulenc: Piano Concertos
Martinů: Piano Concertos
Bartók: Piano Concertos
Shostakovich: Piano Concertos
(more)


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Beethoven - The late works, especially the SQs.
Brahms - The late works, especially for piano.
Machaut - All the dits.
Ravel - All of the compositions he wrote especially for piano.
Boda - The "brass" compositions.
Chopin - The mazurka's are to me divine.
Walton - Chamber music.
Debussy - Opera (okay, I'm cheating here since his is the only impressionistic one.)
Bartok - The SQs.


----------

